# Moravian Strasser Black Laced



## The Patriot (Apr 1, 2012)

I am looking for Moravian Strasser Black Laced. If any can help


----------



## pigeontype (Dec 21, 2018)

whitch http://www.pigeontype.info/2017/10/11/moravian-strasser-moravsky-pstros/

end off
stencil pigeons ?


----------

